# Possible great deal from MCM



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been stuck at home due to the weather for the last few days and I've been surfing out of boredom.

Anyway, found these. http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/MCM-CUSTOM-AUDIO-50-6075-/50-9075

I know that they have some quality affordable drivers. Anyone heard these?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tough to beat the price. I have never heard of the company, but so long as there is a good Return Policy rock on...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm actually not in the market. I posted it for others. I've not bought from them, but Zaph Audio has tested their drivers and rated them good to very well (for budget drivers) and used them in at least one of his own projects. They also have a 8" woofer/sub-woofer that has been used in projects and goes crazy low for a 8".


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I might take a known quantity like the Insignia Bass Reflex speakers for about the same price, or risk something like the Dayton 652 (also Zaph-tested, I believe) for less $$, but it's always good to have more budget options to compete with underperforming HTIBs.


----------

